# What is dvmaccounts.INI



## McLOVIN_Agricole (Jan 18, 2011)

What is dvmaccounts.INI ?

It is located in C:\

C:\dvmaccounts.INI

When I delete it, the file come back when I restart.

What can I do, what programme use it ?

Thx


----------



## Broni (Jan 18, 2011)

Open the file in Notepad and post its content.


----------



## McLOVIN_Agricole (Jan 18, 2011)

Only this: 

[General]
DefaultUser=
Resolution=


----------



## Broni (Jan 18, 2011)

Download *Autoruns for Windows*: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx
No installation required.
Simply unzip *Autoruns.zip* file, and double click on *autoruns.exe* file to run the program.
Go *File>Save*, and save it as *AutoRuns.txt* file to know location.
You must select *Text* from drop-down menu as a file type: 






Attach the file to your next reply.


----------



## McLOVIN_Agricole (Jan 18, 2011)

Is this what you need ???

thx


View attachment AutoRuns.zip


----------



## Broni (Jan 18, 2011)

It looks like something Asus related:
+ "MDES"    "*DVM*Export Application"    "DeviceVM"    "c:\asus.sys\config\*dvm*exportservice.exe"
I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## McLOVIN_Agricole (Jan 18, 2011)

Broni said:


> It looks like something Asus related:
> + "MDES"    "*DVM*Export Application"    "DeviceVM"    "c:\asus.sys\config\*dvm*exportservice.exe"
> I wouldn't worry about it.



Ok thx for the help... I am just a bit sick of organization in my computer and I don't really like to see a file in the C: just like this.


----------

